# H4H (Part 2) Hankley Common golf club 24th September 2019



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Following on from Richart post earlier about the main H4H day at Tandridge we have another cracker lined up.

The very impressive Hankley common golf club.

https://www.hankley.co.uk/

Previous H4H venue and a top 100 rated Heathland course. I didn't play it last time so I am well chuffed we are going back.

So Richart has managed to get you all an incredible deal.

Normal green fee is Â£125 for 18 holes with no food.

Now this is the deal......

A staggering Â£85 and this includes.

Tee times TBC

Bacon roll 18 holes then a fabulous 2 course carvery and prizes for the comp that we shall have that day.

We need a minimum of 72 to make this work.

If you are coming to this day and not the Tandridge day you are more than welcome however I do expect you to make a reasonable donation to the just giving website when its launched by Richart.

Now the money bit.

Please don't pay the just giving website for this day.

Â£20 per person non refundable non transferable deposit by the end of January. if you withdraw then we will donate the money to the H4H charity on your behalf as we did at West Hill and that added Â£140.

Then the remaining Â£65 to be paid by the 20th August 2019.

So who wants to join us.

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil


----------



## sam85 (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx 
9. Crow


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2019)

Try again

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx 
9. Crow
10. Papas1982


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
 2. Richart
 3. Captainron
 4. Liverpoolphil
 5. Sam85
 6. Chrisd
 7. Khamelion
 8. Kraxx 
 9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando


----------



## Artyd (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 2, 2019)

Artyd said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11. Arty D
12 pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 2, 2019)

Artyd said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850 
17. HomerJSimpson


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6


----------



## Blade Junkie (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Blade Junkie said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, welcome along ðŸ‘


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22  Fragger
23. Imurg


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg 
24. PNWokingham


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2019)

nice one Glyn - we need a sweepstake for how many balls Cam will lose!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			nice one Glyn - we need a sweepstake for how many balls Cam will lose!
		
Click to expand...

You're a bad man. OK put me down for 8


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			nice one Glyn - we need a sweepstake for how many balls Cam will lose!
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			You're a bad man. OK put me down for 8
		
Click to expand...

Are you counting reloads as well.

I am going into double figures if so ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you counting reloads as well.

I am going into double figures if so ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Got to count reloads Glyn - I will go for 12 but 19 if windy!


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Got to count reloads Glyn - I will go for 12 but 19 if windy! 

Click to expand...

19 would only equal your personal best.

I will go for 236 swear words. Probably a few more on the back nine.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Got to count reloads Glyn - I will go for 12 but 19 if windy! 

Click to expand...

At Porthcawl we reckon he lost 15. It canâ€™t be any worse than that can it ðŸ˜±


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

richart said:



			19 would only equal your personal best.

I will go for 236 swear words. Probably a few more on the back nine.

Click to expand...

236 is by the end of the 1st ðŸ˜‰


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2019)

richart said:



			19 would only equal your personal best.

I will go for 236 swear words. Probably a few more on the back nine.

Click to expand...

don't exaggerate - 19 was for 36 holes!! I will go higher on the swear count but we would need a dedicated minder to walk with him as no golfer would be able to count that high or remember!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2019)

Glyn - just paid Â£75 for Hankley - i have Â£10 credit left from Sunningdale/Addington - so paid in full


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot


----------



## GG26 (Jan 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26


----------



## Blade Junkie (Jan 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Excellent, welcome along ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - looking forward to it. 

Heard about it via Crow, hence have joined the forum to sign up


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2019)

Any more casting of aspertions and you will end up in my fourball....

@PNWokingham 
@richart 
@Lincoln Quaker 

are currently om the naughty step


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Any more casting of aspertions and you will end up in my fourball....

@PNWokingham
@richart
@Lincoln Quaker

are currently om the naughty step
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to start the ABC prayer leading upto the draw ðŸ¤­


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			At Porthcawl we reckon he lost 15. It canâ€™t be any worse than that can it ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Dunno.....I thought he played quite well that day


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Dunno.....I thought he played quite well that day  

Click to expand...

Bossed it!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 3, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Any more casting of aspertions and you will end up in my fourball....

@PNWokingham
@richart
@Lincoln Quaker

are currently om the naughty step
		
Click to expand...

If Carlsberg did golf draws they wouldnâ€™t have done that one.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2019)

richart said:



			If Carlsberg did golf draws they wouldnâ€™t have done that one.

Click to expand...

Yes but just imagine turning up the the pearly gates and St Peter asks what you've done. "I've played with Captainron." St Peter's answers "you've had your hell, come on in."


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yes but just imagine turning up the the pearly gates and St Peter asks what you've done. "I've played with Captainron." St Peter's answers "you've had your hell, come on in."
		
Click to expand...

Bri, youâ€™ve played with me twice and then moved to Spain? 

Bit of an over reaction?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Bri, youâ€™ve played with me twice and then moved to Spain? 

Bit of an over reaction?
		
Click to expand...


I've not finished yet. Hope to make it to Jo'burg to do some missionary work.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I've not finished yet. Hope to make it to Jo'burg to do some missionary work.

Click to expand...

You do like your euphemisms Bri,


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 5, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop


----------



## Twire (Jan 5, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2019)

Good attendance so far, if you havenâ€™t been to a forum meet before feel free to join us as these courses are cracking ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good attendance so far, if you havenâ€™t been to a forum meet before feel free to join us as these courses are cracking ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

And if you haven't been on an H4H day, get involved. These are the best day of the GM calendar and not only is there a great turn out raising money for great cause but you play brilliant courses, can bid for some fantastic auction prizes, you can play with GM staff including the esteemed editor Mike Harris and meet a lot of new friends. 

A lot of work goes into this behind the scenes by a dedicated team of forum members who all do a brilliant job to make each one of these bigger and better than the previous ones. If you're in two minds, I'd simply say go for it. Great value for money, great day, great cause


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2019)

Twire said:



			1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
		
Click to expand...

34. Radbourne2010


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Following on from Richart post earlier about the main H4H day at Tandridge we have another cracker lined up.

The very impressive Hankley common golf club.

https://www.hankley.co.uk/

Previous H4H venue and a top 100 rated Heathland course. I didn't play it last time so I am well chuffed we are going back.

So Richart has managed to get you all an incredible deal.

Normal green fee is Â£125 for 18 holes with no food.

Now this is the deal......

A staggering Â£85 and this includes.

Tee times TBC

Bacon roll 18 holes then a fabulous 2 course carvery and prizes for the comp that we shall have that day.

We need a minimum of 72 to make this work.

If you are coming to this day and not the Tandridge day you are more than welcome however I do expect you to make a reasonable donation to the just giving website when its launched by Richart.

Now the money bit.

Please don't pay the just giving website for this day.

Â£20 per person non refundable non transferable deposit by the end of January. if you withdraw then we will donate the money to the H4H charity on your behalf as we did at West Hill and that added Â£140.

Then the remaining Â£65 to be paid by the 20th August 2019.

So who wants to join us.

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
		
Click to expand...

Great venue, well done Richard & Glynn. Name down & deposit paid. Roll on summer...


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 8, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010 
35. Grumpyjock


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

Deposit sent


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 8, 2019)

Deposit paid


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Jan 9, 2019)

1. LQ
 2. Richartn
 3. Captainron
 4. Liverpoolphil
 5. Sam85
 6. Chrisd
 7. Khamelion
 8. Kraxx
 9. Crow
 10. Papas1982
 11 Dando
 12. Arty D
 13. Pokerjoke
 14. alwaysabridesmaid
 15. JamesR
 16. Jobr1850
 17. HomerJSimpson
 18. Matty6
 19. Blade Junkie
 20. Paperboy
 21. BIM
 22 Fragger
 23. Imurg
 24. PNWokingham
 25. Anotherdouble
 26. Duffers
 27. Stu c
 28. Swingalot
 29. GG26
 30. Bigfoot
 31. Topoftheflop
 32. Twire
 33. Paulw4701
 34. Radbourne2010 
 35. Grumpyjock
 36. Hacker_Hughes


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Jan 9, 2019)

Deposit sent from me


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2019)

Can't help myself. Just take my money. Deposit sent @Lincoln Quaker 

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010 
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes 
37. Lilyhawk


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Can't help myself. Just take my money. Deposit sent @Lincoln Quaker

Click to expand...

We are all the same with these top courses


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We are all the same with these top courses 

Click to expand...

They're like a curse. We should all start by going to the Club office with our relationship counselling bills before teeing off.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan
41. 94tegsi


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 11, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan
41. 94tegsi
42. Sawtooth


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 11, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richartn
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan
41. 94tegsi
42. Sawtooth 
43. Mikejohnchapman


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan
41. 94tegsi
42. Sawtooth
43. Mikejohnchapman
44. DRW
45. Adamwilliams
46. DRW +1
47. Joanne Williams


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 14, 2019)

Where do we stand with reserve lists?
I'm probable but can't say for definite for a few months.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2019)

Rich has just told me its an shotgun 8.30 tee off.

So we should get away at a reasonable time and miss the rush hour traffic hopefully.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2019)

Merv_swerve said:



			Where do we stand with reserve lists?
I'm probable but can't say for definite for a few months.
		
Click to expand...

Just let us know as soon as you can Merv 

I am sure we will have a place for you.


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2019)

Merv_swerve said:



			Where do we stand with reserve lists?
I'm probable but can't say for definite for a few months.
		
Click to expand...

 Wouldn't be the same without you !


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 15, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan
41. 94tegsi
42. Sawtooth
43. Mikejohnchapman
44. DRW
45. Adamwilliams
46. DRW +1
47. Joanne Williams

Reserve
1. merv_swerve (please)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 16, 2019)

Glynn, sent Â£20 deposit, cheers


----------



## paddyc (Jan 16, 2019)

Merv_swerve said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BIM
22 Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. Lilyhawk
38. Woodhall Tim
39. Woodhall Callum
40. PieMan
41. 94tegsi
42. Sawtooth
43. Mikejohnchapman
44. DRW
45. Adamwilliams
46. DRW +1
47. Joanne Williams
48. PaddyC

Reserve
1. merv_swerve (please)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 21, 2019)

Deposit sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2019)

Deposits and payments above.

Keep those deposits coming in for Hankley.

Still more spaces available for a top top course.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 23, 2019)

Deposit sent


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2019)

Deposit sent


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2019)

Deposit sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 31, 2019)

Cheers all.

If anyone wants to bring a guest then gets some names down.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all.

If anyone wants to bring a guest then gets some names down.
		
Click to expand...

How many spaces are left?
I will ask a client but heâ€™s in Oz at the moment


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			How many spaces are left?
I will ask a client but heâ€™s in Oz at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Loads, we can go to 100 on this one if needed.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 1, 2019)

Where do we deposit the payment, is it a justgiving site?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 1, 2019)

grumpyjock said:



			Where do we deposit the payment, is it a justgiving site?
		
Click to expand...

See post 1


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			See post 1 

Click to expand...

I canâ€™t see where you pay LQ can you repost or PM? Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I canâ€™t see where you pay LQ can you repost or PM? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

PayPal is glynroddy@gmail.com

If you want to do a bank transfer please let me know and I will pm it.

Thanks and good to have you along ðŸ‘


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			PayPal is glynroddy@gmail.com

If you want to do a bank transfer please let me know and I will pm it.

Thanks and good to have you along ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will sort that now for you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2019)

Can I go down as a probable, just need clearance from higher authority although I am giving up a trip to Italy to watch Wales annihilate the Italians in favour of supporting her running the Olympic Parks 1/2 marathon this weekend so brownie points should be forthcoming.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)

Up to date payments, for those who haven't paid the Â£20 deposit please can you get to me by the end of the month.

Paypal is glynroddy@gmail.com or if you would prefer to bank transfer please send me a PM and I will give you the details.


----------



## Blade Junkie (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok just sent you my deposit - many thanks !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)

Blade Junkie said:



			Ok just sent you my deposit - many thanks !
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, itâ€™s just come through ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 14, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			PayPal is glynroddy@gmail.com

If you want to do a bank transfer please let me know and I will pm it.

Thanks and good to have you along ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

@Lincoln Quaker can you PM your bank details if it's  not to late for the deposit payment and stick me down


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Sent the remaining balance today Glyn. Cheers


----------



## dufferman (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Glyn,

I haven't been on the forum for months! Glad to see the H4H is celebrating 10 years with 2 cracking courses... just wanted to make sure there's still room before paying my deposit to you via PayPal?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 20, 2019)

Remaining Â£65 for this is on it's way through cyber space and should hit your account any minute now, @Lincoln Quaker


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2019)

dufferman said:



			Hi Glyn,

I haven't been on the forum for months! Glad to see the H4H is celebrating 10 years with 2 cracking courses... just wanted to make sure there's still room before paying my deposit to you via PayPal?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes we have places available, get your name down and the deposit over


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 26, 2019)

Please can we have some deposits from those that haven't paid .

Thanks


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 26, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Please can w have some deposits from those that haven't paid yet.

Also I have a payment from J Laing if you could make yourself known that would be great.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I feel extremely offended that I'm the only one who have paid the full amount but don't have it highlighted in pretty yellow.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 26, 2019)

View attachment 26660


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 26, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I feel extremely offended that I'm the only one who have paid the full amount but don't have it highlighted in pretty yellow. 



Click to expand...

Just for you


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 26660


Don't seem to be able to view it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dufferman (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi @Lincoln Quaker .... deposit paid!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 4, 2019)

Updated payments above, if you have any doubts on what you have or haven't paid please send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 12, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Updated payments above, if you have any doubts on what you have or haven't paid please send me a PM.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm all paid up now Glyn. Can I have a Dark Blue highlight?


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi Glyn,
can you add Andrew Barton to the list please?
I'll send over the deposit
thanks,
Dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Hi Glyn,
can you add Andrew Barton to the list please?
I'll send over the deposit
thanks,
Dando
		
Click to expand...

All done

Thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2019)

@Lincoln Quaker , can you pm me your address so I can send you the couple of vouchers I have for the H4H day.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 27, 2019)

Old Skier said:



@Lincoln Quaker , can you pm me your address so I can send you the couple of vouchers I have for the H4H day.
		
Click to expand...

Done 

And thanks for sorting them out.


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 9, 2019)

Just paid balance mate.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Apr 16, 2019)

Balance paid for this for me.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Glyn, final payment Â£65.00 paid (also paid my Â£60 Sunningdale) but 2 separate payments.

Cheers Again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)

Payments all above.

Keep those payments coming in.

We still have spaces and you are more than welcome to bring a guest.

This is a steal at this price.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 21, 2019)

Sorry it was late - paid now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Is there room for another? Got a pal who'd like to join us.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Is there room for another? Got a pal who'd like to join us.
		
Click to expand...

Yes plenty of spaces. Guests very welcome.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Yes plenty of spaces. Guests very welcome.
		
Click to expand...


Wicked.

Will get money for him, and my Tandridge money over tomorrow.


----------



## Jonnoj (May 7, 2019)

Hi
How many places left? 
Iâ€™ve only just seen this but may be able to get a good few together relatively local to Hankley, which is amazing by the way and very good deal youâ€™ve put together.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2019)

Jonnoj said:



			Hi
How many places left?
Iâ€™ve only just seen this but may be able to get a good few together relatively local to Hankley, which is amazing by the way and very good deal youâ€™ve put together.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few places left.

if you wanted to make a 4 ball up that would be fine


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Jonnoj (May 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Quite a few places left.

if you wanted to make a 4 ball up that would be fine 

Click to expand...

Great thanks, let me send some emails round and see how i get on.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 15, 2019)

We still have places available to join us at this wonderful course.

Get your names down.


----------



## Jonnoj (May 17, 2019)

Ok, I have two definite and a possible further two.
Do you need full payment now?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2019)

Jonnoj said:



			Ok, I have two definite and a possible further two.
Do you need full payment now?
		
Click to expand...

Just deposits now Â£20 each then full payment due a month before the event. 

If you need bank details please send me a PM 

Thanks


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2019)

Can you add John Steven (Mariner) please Glyn.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2019)

Do we have any more information on tee times yet?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do we have any more information on tee times yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah your last out at 4:47pm with Cameron and LP. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah your last out at 4:47pm with Cameron and LP. ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Two stout fine fellows who are a pleasure to play with. Just hope Cam brings plenty of golf balls and LP gives up the vain hope he can outdrive Cam. On a serious note I need to know as I may have to shoot off early depending on what time we start/shotgun start etc


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do we have any more information on tee times yet?
		
Click to expand...

No mate

We donâ€™t even know how many are playing yet ðŸ˜‰ 

If we get the numbers then we can have a shotgun start. If we donâ€™t then itâ€™s all off in tee time order. 

If you need an early start we can put you off 1st group.


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2019)

Hopefully we will have enough, 72, for a shotgun start around 9.30.

Forumers and guests very welcome to play as we can go up to at least 90 players. If you would like to play, or have a guest that would like to, add names on this thread.

We will speak to the club nearer the time to confirm details when we have more accurate numbers.


----------



## Jonnoj (Jun 9, 2019)

One more from me I will send the money now


----------



## teegirl (Jul 1, 2019)

pm sent to Richart  if I can get into H4H then would love to join this as well.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 2, 2019)

HI Glyn,

Â£65 just sent

Cheers
Dave


----------



## teegirl (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Glyn, Richart says im in for both days  
could you pm payment details?
thanks Jan


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do we have any more information on tee times yet?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a shotgun at 8.30. 

Just need to get 72 players, so if anyone wants to play get your name down. Guests welcome. You donâ€™t have to be playing at Tandridge to play Hankley.


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2019)

Could you add Mick Godfrey (Mariner guest) and Teegirl to the list Glyn.


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2019)

Glynn,

can you add Richard Smart to the list please mate.

I'll sort his deposit out and send my final balance - will do it in 2 transactions to avoid confusion.

thanks,

Dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Glynn,

can you add Richard Smart to the list please mate.

I'll sort his deposit out and send my final balance - will do it in 2 transactions to avoid confusion.

thanks,

Dando
		
Click to expand...

Thanks James.

All received ðŸ‘


----------



## GeneralStore (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, thought I had put my name down for this, appears not. Sign me up please if there is space


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2019)

GeneralStore said:



			Hi, thought I had put my name down for this, appears not. Sign me up please if there is space
		
Click to expand...

We have space so you are more than welcome. And if you want to bring a guest or two crack on ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have space so you are more than welcome. And if you want to bring a guest or two crack on ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Whats the deal with handicaps fella. I've a few mates they may be interested.

Only play society golf. All late teens (hcap) or so, so know how to play the game. Just aren't members anywhere.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 30, 2019)

They can play for cash against Jacob......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Whats the deal with handicaps fella. I've a few mates they may be interested.

Only play society golf. All late teens (hcap) or so, so know how to play the game. Just aren't members anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

They will be fine ðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Glyn,

Have had a few guys from my club asking about this now.

1. Are there spaces left?
2. Theyâ€™re a little bit shy so wondering if they can get to play in the same ball?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi Glyn,

Have had a few guys from my club asking about this now.

1. Are there spaces left?
2. Theyâ€™re a little bit shy so wondering if they can get to play in the same ball?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s bad enough having to play against one of you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi Glyn,

Have had a few guys from my club asking about this now.

1. Are there spaces left?
2. Theyâ€™re a little bit shy so wondering if they can get to play in the same ball?
		
Click to expand...

Come on. Give the rest of us a break


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Come on. Give the rest of us a break
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s bad enough having to play against one of you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I promise you - No more bandits! These boys have reached their peak in their golfing careers.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi Glyn,

Have had a few guys from my club asking about this now.

1. Are there spaces left?
2. Theyâ€™re a little bit shy so wondering if they can get to play in the same ball?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey mate. 

Did you meet all these people at the stables whilst feeding your horse ðŸ˜‰

Yes mate. Bring them along and they can play with you ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

Just to confirm we need 72 players for a shotgun start. Think we are just about on the number, Glyn ?

We can have up to 100 players, so if any more forumers, or guests want to play we have quite a few spaces.

Hankley Common is a stunning course, touch of Sunningdale New about it, and a green fee is normally Â£125. The cost of Â£85 including loads of food is a one off forum deal.


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey mate.

Did you meet all these people at the stables whilst feeding your horse ðŸ˜‰

Yes mate. Bring them along and they can play with you ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

They sound like body guards to me, to protect Jakob from forumers.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			They sound like body guards to me, to protect Jakob from forumers.

Click to expand...

If they do decide to come, I believe any forumer would fancy their chances to give me a good whopping even if I was to get any help from my "body guards".


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Gonna have to pull out of this gents ðŸ˜Ÿ going to be away with work now.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi Glyn I paid the balance for Hankley just now cheers.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 5, 2019)

Glyn, money done for Ron


----------



## Blade Junkie (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Glyn
I just sent you the balance for Hankley Common. Apologies for delay ... many thanks !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 11, 2019)

Will update payments tomorrow as the iPad wonâ€™t let me update the spreadsheet ðŸ¤¬

Really would like payment in full by the 20th August please ðŸ‘

Can @GeneralStore and @grumpyjock let me know if they are playing please 

Still got places available to play an amazing course at a steal so if you want to come along please let me know ASAP.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 11, 2019)

Balance paid


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

Four paid for.

Cant wait, looking forward to revisit Hankley.


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

Forgot to ask, are we a definite shotgun start ?


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 12, 2019)

Paid up today Glynne, cheers


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Forgot to ask, are we a definite shotgun start ?
		
Click to expand...

As long as we have 72 players we will be. Seeing the club shortly, and sure they will be happy if we are a couple less.

Anyone that has a guest that would like to play, get your name down.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2019)

All paid mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2019)

Just paid for me and Duffers. Thanks Steptoe ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 12, 2019)

Cheers for all the payments so far. 

Keep them coming ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 15, 2019)

Have made bank transfer for me plus guest Glyn.


----------



## Simonsmh (Aug 16, 2019)

Is there space for 2 more? Myself and I guest.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 16, 2019)

Simonsmh said:



			Is there space for 2 more? Myself and I guest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we still have spaces. 

You are more than welcome to come along with a guest ðŸ‘


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 16, 2019)

I have transferred the balance to you but with the reference of West Hill ! I know that was last year but I forgot to change it


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			I have transferred the balance to you but with the reference of West Hill ! I know that was last year but I forgot to change it
		
Click to expand...

You just have such happy memories of last year at West Hill !!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 16, 2019)

richart said:



			You just have such happy memories of last year at West Hill !!!

Click to expand...

It is always good to watch an artist play!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 20, 2019)

Really would like payment in full by the 20th August please ðŸ‘

Can @GeneralStore and @grumpyjock let me know if they are playing please

Still got places available to play an amazing course at a steal so if you want to come along please let me know ASAP.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Really would like payment in full by the 20th August please ðŸ‘

Can @GeneralStore and @grumpyjock let me know if they are playing please

Still got places available to play an amazing course at a steal so if you want to come along please let me know ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Need to make payment on Thursday when HID gets paid if that's possible. If not let me know and I'll sort something


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Need to make payment on Thursday when HID gets paid if that's possible. If not let me know and I'll sort something
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine ðŸ‘


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Glyn, I'm just about to send the money for a guest. Hope that's ok?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 20, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Glyn, I'm just about to send the money for a guest. Hope that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

Get cracking mate. The more the merrier ðŸ‘


----------



## Jonnoj (Aug 21, 2019)

Glyn

Just back from hols and have paid for my three just now, still trying to set up a fourth


----------



## GeneralStore (Aug 21, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Really would like payment in full by the 20th August please ðŸ‘

Can @GeneralStore and @grumpyjock let me know if they are playing please

Still got places available to play an amazing course at a steal so if you want to come along please let me know ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Will sort it out ASAP


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thatâ€™s fine ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent


----------



## Dando (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi Glyn,
Balance sent for my 2 guests. 
sorry for the delay.
James


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 28, 2019)

Payments updated above.

Can @GeneralStore @grumpyjock @dufferman let me know what's happening.

@richart is Steve H one of yours?

Room for others still @Paperboy @Simonsmh


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payments updated above.

Can @GeneralStore @grumpyjock @dufferman let me know what's happening.

@richart is Steve H one of yours?

Room for others still @Paperboy @Simonsmh 

Click to expand...

Glyn sent the money for my guest on the 20th by bank transfer


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 28, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Glyn sent the money for my guest on the 20th by bank transfer 

Click to expand...

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH so you did.

However you only sent Â£65 mate and its Â£85 each  Unless you've paid the other Â£20 and I have also missed that


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payments updated above.

Can @GeneralStore @grumpyjock @dufferman let me know what's happening.

@richart is Steve H one of yours?

Room for others still @Paperboy @Simonsmh 

Click to expand...

Yes he is one of mine.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH so you did.

However you only sent Â£65 mate and its Â£85 each  Unless you've paid the other Â£20 and I have also missed that 

Click to expand...

Will send in a moment


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2019)

Just been up to the club, and the course looks stunning. Heather does look rather thick though.

Should be a cracking day and Â£85 for golf and food is a steal, compared to the Â£125 green fee. 

Still got some spaces, so forumers and guests still welcome to join the day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Who do i need to brown nose / bribe to get on the early side of the draw................


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 28, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Who do i need to brown nose / bribe to get on the early side of the draw................
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was gonna be a shotgun start?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I thought it was gonna be a shotgun start?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right.

Hopefully not too late a start.


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2019)

SHOTGUN AT 08.30 !!! Clubhouse open from 07.30.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 29, 2019)

richart said:



			SHOTGUN AT 08.30 !!! Clubhouse open from 07.30.
		
Click to expand...

Need an admin order  will the cookhouse be open to do breakfast.


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Need an admin order  will the cookhouse be open to do breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

Bacon rolls and tea/ coffee will be served from 07.30. Form an orderly queue.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 29, 2019)

When's the absolute latest you need to know by guys?


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 29, 2019)

richart said:



			Bacon rolls and tea/ coffee will be served from 07.30. Form an orderly queue.
		
Click to expand...

OR's at the back, RAF behind them


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 29, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			When's the absolute latest you need to know by guys?
		
Click to expand...

I will let @richart answer that as he has to confirm with Hankley. 

Come on you will only regret it if you donâ€™t ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2019)

I need to let the club know by the 19th September.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 30, 2019)

Cheers guys. I'll let you know in a couple of weeks - last week of the quarter and all that jazz ðŸ™„. Might just be the main event I can get off.


----------



## GeneralStore (Sep 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payments updated above.

Can @GeneralStore @grumpyjock @dufferman let me know what's happening.

@richart is Steve H one of yours?

Room for others still @Paperboy @Simonsmh 

Click to expand...

Fully paid, thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## dufferman (Sep 3, 2019)

Sorry for the delay in reply!!! Yes still playing, received PM from Rich, will send money out tonight!


----------



## GeneralStore (Sep 6, 2019)

How are the numbers looking for this? Do you want me to fill a few more spots?


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2019)

GeneralStore said:



			How are the numbers looking for this? Do you want me to fill a few more spots?
		
Click to expand...

We have spaces, so if you want to bring some guests they would be very welcome. Currently we have 77, so three more would be perfect.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

Any recommendations for hotels in the area to stay after Tandridge?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Any recommendations for hotels in the area to stay after Tandridge?
		
Click to expand...

Most of us are staying in Aldershot - in either the Purple Palace or Travelodge


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most of us are staying in Aldershot - in either the Purple Palace or Travelodge
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Any recommendations for hotels in the area to stay after Tandridge?
		
Click to expand...

i'm at the premier inn, Aldershot so probably worth avoiding it!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2019)

richart said:



			We have spaces, so if you want to bring some guests they would be very welcome. Currently we have 77, so three more would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to give me the extra names then ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Do you want to give me the extra names then ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

 I will when I have them ! 

Looks like I have an extra seven now, including a new forumer and two of his guests. Will confirm when I have full names. Trust me !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2019)

richart said:



			I will when I have them !

Looks like I have an extra seven now, including a new forumer and two of his guests. Will confirm when I have full names. Trust me !

Click to expand...

Perfect ðŸ‘


----------



## teegirl (Sep 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Any recommendations for hotels in the area to stay after Tandridge?
		
Click to expand...

I found an air b&b for 29.00 ...... it was a summer house at the bottom of the garden ...... ensuite 100yds down garden path!! Didn't book it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Phil
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to share Chris? I havenâ€™t booked anything yet.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Do you want to share Chris? I havenâ€™t booked anything yet.
		
Click to expand...

I've since sorted thanks Mark


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			i'm at the premier inn, Aldershot so probably worth avoiding it!
		
Click to expand...

Booked the Purple Palace, despite your warnings...


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2019)

Just a warning for those travelling to Hankley Common from Aldershot side of Farnham. There is a single lane bridge in Tilford, just up the road from the golf course, that will be closed. You need to come via Farnham railway station. Cross the lines and keep on the road towards Tilford. (Do not take the road on the left just over the line which heads towards Godalming).  The bridge on the Farnham -Tilford road is open, and you can drive straight on to the golf club. Allow for a bit extra time to avoid possible traffic on Farnham bypass, though it probably will not have built up too much around 07.15 ish. The route is straightforward, but if you tried to come more cross country from Aldershot to Hankley you will find it almost impossible.

It seems that the closed bridge will not re-open for 10 months !

If you are driving from Godalming A3 side of the golf course, good luck ! Probably need to come off at Hindhead, and take Rushmoor Road towards Tilford.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 12, 2019)

richart said:



			Just a warning for those travelling to Hankley Common from Aldershot side of Farnham. There is a single lane bridge in Tilford, just up the road from the golf course, that will be closed. You need to come via Farnham railway station. Cross the lines and keep on the road towards Tilford. (Do not take the road on the left just over the line which heads towards Godalming).  The bridge on the Farnham -Tilford road is open, and you can drive straight on to the golf club. Allow for a bit extra time to avoid possible traffic on Farnham bypass, though it probably will not have built up too much around 07.15 ish. The route is straightforward, but if you tried to come more cross country from Aldershot to Hankley you will find it almost impossible.

It seems that the closed bridge will not re-open for 10 months !

If you are driving from Godalming A3 side of the golf course, good luck ! Probably need to come off at Hindhead, and take Rushmoor Road towards Tilford.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard! Should be fun after a skinful with Fish & his mates


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 12, 2019)

richart said:



			Just a warning for those travelling to Hankley Common from Aldershot side of Farnham. There is a single lane bridge in Tilford, just up the road from the golf course, that will be closed. You need to come via Farnham railway station. Cross the lines and keep on the road towards Tilford. (Do not take the road on the left just over the line which heads towards Godalming).  The bridge on the Farnham -Tilford road is open, and you can drive straight on to the golf club. Allow for a bit extra time to avoid possible traffic on Farnham bypass, *though it probably will not have built up too much around 07.15 ish*. The route is straightforward, but if you tried to come more cross country from Aldershot to Hankley you will find it almost impossible.

It seems that the closed bridge will not re-open for 10 months !

If you are driving from Godalming A3 side of the golf course, good luck ! Probably need to come off at Hindhead, and take Rushmoor Road towards Tilford.
		
Click to expand...

As you mention 07:15, I'm assuming that the we're teeing of at around 8 or so?


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2019)

Shotgun start at 08.30. Clubhouse open from 07.15.


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2019)

richart said:



			SHOTGUN AT 08.30 !!! Clubhouse open from 07.30.
		
Click to expand...

 I can't shout any louder !!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 12, 2019)

Would anyone by any chance be happy to share a room with me? Realised it might be a bit tight getting to Farnham in time from London. @Radbourne2010 perhaps?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 12, 2019)

Is Farnham to Hankley  common on the A287 all open


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Is Farnham to Hankley  common on the A287 all open
		
Click to expand...

It is Tony but if you come all the way out of Farnham on that road, you need to turn left at Millbridge crossroads and it is not a great road to Hankley very narrow. You are also scarely close to my house at the Millbridge crossraods.Best route is the Tilford road from Farnham station. *Road you must avoid is B3001*


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 12, 2019)

richart said:



			It is Tony but if you come all the way out of Farnham on that road, you need to turn left at Millbridge crossroads and it is not a great road to Hankley very narrow. You are also scarely close to my house at the Millbridge crossraods.Best route is the Tilford road from Farnham station. *Road you must avoid is B3001*

Click to expand...

If I had known I would have booked your house


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 12, 2019)

Best route is the Tilford road from Farnham station. 

I remember that road. My sat nav told me to turn right - so I did- into the station. Easy mistake to make !!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Would anyone by any chance be happy to share a room with me? Realised it might be a bit tight getting to Farnham in time from London. @Radbourne2010 perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnâ€™t be a problem. Never slept with a Swede before ðŸ‘ŒðŸ˜‹


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 13, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Shouldnâ€™t be a problem. Never slept with a Swede before ðŸ‘ŒðŸ˜‹
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re in for a treat! Have sent you a PM!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 13, 2019)

richart said:



			Just a warning for those travelling to Hankley Common from Aldershot side of Farnham. *There is a single lane bridge in Tilford, just up the road from the golf course, that will be closed. *You need to come via Farnham railway station. Cross the lines and keep on the road towards Tilford. (Do not take the road on the left just over the line which heads towards Godalming).  The bridge on the Farnham -Tilford road is open, and you can drive straight on to the golf club. Allow for a bit extra time to avoid possible traffic on Farnham bypass, though it probably will not have built up too much around 07.15 ish. The route is straightforward, but if you tried to come more cross country from Aldershot to Hankley you will find it almost impossible.

It seems that the closed bridge will not re-open for 10 months !

If you are driving from Godalming A3 side of the golf course, good luck ! Probably need to come off at Hindhead, and take Rushmoor Road towards Tilford.
		
Click to expand...

I will make enquiries in the office on Monday & issue slaps to those responsible...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I will make enquiries in the office on Monday & issue slaps to those responsible... 

Click to expand...

Any likelihood you'll be needing to slap yourself??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Any likelihood you'll be needing to slap yourself??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely none, nowhere near my patch.


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2019)

After the golf is it smart casual for the food at Hankley & Tanbridge or jacket/Tie required ? (edit only asking so I can let my guest know tomorrow)

thanks.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2019)

DRW said:



			After the golf is it smart casual for the food at Hankley & Tanbridge or jacket/Tie required ? (edit only asking so I can let my guest know tomorrow)

thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual both days. Need to change, shower for lunch, but jackets and ties not required. Both clubs have plenty of towels. 

Only 4 showers at Tandridge so best for some groups to have a drink before showering, and others to get showered straight after golf.

If you are going to wear shorts on either day, please check out clubs website for rules.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2019)

And just to be clear - If you chose to wear shorts and you wear ankle length socks these must be WHITE!

Love a dress code I do!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			And just to be clear - If you chose to wear shorts and you wear ankle length socks these must be WHITE!

Love a dress code I do!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the forecast, it doesnâ€™t look very promising for us shorts wearers.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 17, 2019)

Tandridge GC https://www.tandridgegolfclub.com/media/1177/new-club-dress-code-february-2019.pdf

Basically the same requirement for Hankley with white socks.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Looking at the forecast, it doesnâ€™t look very promising for us shorts wearers. 

Click to expand...

Dare you to wear them.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Looking at the forecast, it doesnâ€™t look very promising for us shorts wearers. 

Click to expand...

 Tandridge looks fine, but may be the odd shower at Hankley. 

Judging by the legs on show at Sunningdale perhaps we should have a 'no shorts' policy ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Dare you to wear them.
		
Click to expand...

With black socks. Itâ€™s going to be great.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			With black socks. Itâ€™s going to be great.
		
Click to expand...

fitnula?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			fitnula?
		
Click to expand...

Close, but no cigar. 

Fittnylle!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Close, but no cigar.

Fittnylle!
		
Click to expand...

now I feel like a fittnylle!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Tandridge GC https://www.tandridgegolfclub.com/media/1177/new-club-dress-code-february-2019.pdf

Basically the same requirement for Hankley with white socks.
		
Click to expand...

But only one of them states that socks need to cover the ankle.ðŸ˜—


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 20, 2019)

Let's all pray like we actually believe it up til Tuesday.


----------



## DRW (Sep 20, 2019)

Be disappointed if we didn't get extreme weather on at least one of the days at a forum gathering. 

Going to be great day, really looking forward to it, bring it on.

Coats packed


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Let's all pray like we actually believe it up til Tuesday. 

View attachment 28239

Click to expand...

Hankley has its own micro climate. Never rains there !!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2019)

richart said:



			Hankley has its own micro climate. Never rains there !!
		
Click to expand...

hmmm 

Wishing all guys and gals a great day - I'm fortunate to live in a very lovely part of the country with cracking golf courses - though I've never played Hankley despite it being 20mins from my front door.  

Pity I'm in Scotland (or maybe not some might think) as I'd loved to have joined you all.  And take Richart's advice - don't try and get from Aldershot to Hankley across country - the narrow and windy roads through the Hampshire/Surrey woodlands are not that easy to navigate...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2019)

richart said:



			Hankley has its own micro climate. Never rains there !!
		
Click to expand...

It's not the rain that's the worry........


----------



## GG26 (Sep 20, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			hmmm 

Wishing all guys and gals a great day - I'm fortunate to live in a very lovely part of the country with cracking golf courses - though I've never played Hankley despite it being 20mins from my front door. 

Pity I'm in Scotland (or maybe not some might think) as I'd loved to have joined you all.  And take Richart's advice - don't try and get from Aldershot to Hankley across country - the narrow and windy roads through the Hampshire/Surrey woodlands are not that easy to navigate...

Click to expand...

I took the cross country route last year from Aldershot after I missed a turning and went right passed Hankley.  Unfortunately I was on the way to Liphook! ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2019)

Draw above with tees.

I have doubled up a few holes.

@richart may correct a couple of tees so make a note of what tee you are using.

Will update it Sunday if we have any tee changes.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Draw above with tees.

I have doubled up a few holes.

@richart may correct a couple of tees so make a note of what tee you are using.

Will update it Sunday if we have any tee changes.
		
Click to expand...

There will be maps for those that need to drive to their tee.

Holes 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,16 and 18 can be easily walked to.

Holes 10,11,12,13 can be reached by driving to the 10th car park.

Holes 14,15 and 17 are slightly more tricky, but directions will be given on the day

All driving is within the course, so you can not get too lost !!

Those that need to drive, remember not to unpack golf clubs from your car, and also let your guests now if applicable.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 20, 2019)

Did I miss start time, at least my grammar will improve


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2019)

richart said:



			Shotgun start at 08.30. Clubhouse open from 07.15.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Shotgun start at 08.30. Clubhouse open from 07.15.
		
Click to expand...

@Old Skier


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



@Old Skier

Click to expand...

Ta mutchly

Ta mutchly


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Did I miss start time, at least my grammar will improve 

Click to expand...

New thread with full details just posted.


----------

